# Solo Acoustic Song Suggestions



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Well, after spending 30 years in the closet my acoustic guitar will be coming out of retirement for a couple local solo gigs. Trouble is, I'm woefully behind the times on song choices. Last time I played a coffee house it was American Pie and Feelin' Groovy.

I need your help. I need some song suggestions that are a little more contemporary than Sugar Mountain and Norwegian Wood and that translate well to a single acoustic/vocal. I'm fairly adept at the instrument and have been described as "able to provide acceptable vocals" so feel free to hit me up with anything, easy, challenging, or even off the wall.

I've got two weeks. Fire away!


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

With the exception of Sheryl Crow's version of Sweet Child O' Mine, I often find mellow covers of heavier songs to be interesting, especially if there's a moderately intricate fingerpicking part. Check out Ryan Adams' (no "B") cover of Iron Maiden's "Wasted Years" on YouTube.

P.S. Don't worry Sheryl, I still love ya baby.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

How about Stone Temple Pilots - Interstate Love Song. Also check out a guy named Will Hoge. He has a lot of good acoustic adaptable stuff that's current.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Tears in Heaven and Purple Rain. Not exactly new songs, but always fun to play on acoustic.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

Sugar - Believe What You're Saying
The Rolling Stones - Wild Horses


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Top 40 acoustic songs of all time (according to planetrock)

1. Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd
2. More Than Words - Extreme
3. Hotel Califonia (Hell Freezes Over) - Eagles
4. Patience - Guns N' Roses
5. Layla (Unplugged) - Eric Clapton
6. Everlong (acoustic version) - Foo Fighters
7. Going To California - Led Zeppelin
8. Seagull - Bad Company
9. Good Riddance (Time of Your Life) - Green Day
10. Heart Of Gold - Neil Young
11. Wanted (Dead Or Alive) - Bon Jovi
12. Gallows Pole (Unledded) - Page and Plant
13. Polly (Unplugged) - Nirvana
14. The Wizard - Uriah Heep
15. I Remember You - Skid Row
16. Tears In Heaven - Eric Clapton
17. Dust In The Wind - Kansas
18. Hurt - Johnny Cash
19. Battle Of Evermore - Led Zeppelin
20. Love Of My Life - Queen
21. Bron-Y-Aur Stomp - Led Zeppelin
22. Needle and the Damage Done - Neil Young
23. Life's A Long Song - Jethro Tull
24. That's The Way - Led Zeppelin
25. Nothing Else Matters - Metallica
26. Tangerine - Led Zeppelin
27. Angie - Rolling Stones
28. Every Rose Has Its Thorn - Poison
29. Lady In Black - Uriah Heep
30. The Man Who Sold The World - Nirvana
31. Babe, Im Gonna Leave You - Led Zeppelin
32. Cannonball - Damien Rice
33. Journeyman (Acoustic Version) - Iron Maiden
34. Soldier of Fortune - Deep Purple
35. From The Beginning - Emerson Lake and Palmer
36. Something In The Way - Nirvana
37. Suite: Judy Blue Eyes - Crosby Stills and Nash
38. Two Steps Behind (Acoustic Version) - Def Leppard
39. She Talks To Angels - Black Crowes
40. Albatross - Fleetwood Mac

Cheers, d


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

found this one as well:[h=1]The 50 greatest campfire songs of all time | Matador Network[/h]


----------



## plasticfishman (Dec 14, 2011)

This might seem a bit out of left field, but Dancing Queen by ABBA was well received back when I was doing a regular acoustic gig.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow - some of these never would have crossed my mind - but somehow ....... they work. Thanks for the ideas - keep em' coming!


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

plasticfishman said:


> This might seem a bit out of left field, but Dancing Queen by ABBA was well received back when I was doing a regular acoustic gig.


I've always been partial to their "break up" songs (Knowin' Me, Knowin' You etc.), there's a lot of underlying rage that has the potential to translate into great dynamics on an acoustic.


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

There was a Campfire 'standards' thread that you might want to look at for ideas.


----------

